# The Pikachu Club



## Pikachu (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everybody.
This is my club. Here you can discuss anything about Pikachu. You can also talk about Pichu or Raichu.

Here is the NUMBER 1 rule.
1. No dissing Pikachu at all. If you don't like Pikachu, dont post anything here.

Members
pikachu629
Mewtwo
Invader Palkia
Peekachu
Charteon
Alucard
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
link008


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2008)

Pikapii!*joins*


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

OK!

Post this in your sig.

[%URL="http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1507"]I am a member of the Pikachu Club[/URL]
[IMG*]http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n451/pikachu629/pichu1.gif[/IMG][IMG*]http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n451/pikachu629/pikachu1.gif[/IMG][IMG*]http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n451/pikachu629/Raichu1.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]

Just remove the * before each


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't without taking anything out...I need to take out at least two things,what should I do?


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

Then just put the link to the Pikachu Club. here's the code again.

[%URL="http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1507"]I am a member of the Pikachu Club[/url]

Just remove the % before [%URL=]
If you cant, thats ok.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll join this... I like Pikachu... :3


----------



## Peekachu (Jul 27, 2008)

Heh...heh... PEEKACHU!!! <3<3<3

May I so trouble you as to ask to join this splendid club?


----------



## Alucard (Jul 29, 2008)

hi guys can i join your club??


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

Alucard said:


> hi guys can i join your club??


You're in the club!!!

Now for some business. Everybody answer this question.
*What is your Pichu, Pikachu, or Raichu's strongest attack?*
My Pikachu's strongest attacks are Volt Tackle and Thunder. My Raichu's strongest attack is Focus Punch.


----------



## Lili (Jul 29, 2008)

May i join?
I have A Raichu named Pi-Ka, three Pikachu name Ka-Pi, Ki-Pa and Puu. I breed Pikachu.
Ka-Pi's strongest attack is Brick Break and Thunder. I have no idea what the others have.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> May i join?


Of course!


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 29, 2008)

Currently my Pikachus strongest move is return. I also have the PBR pikachu with Surf and Volt tackle.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 30, 2008)

*points to avatar*

Odd bit being that I have yet to catch and raise a Pikachu in the games. =/

May I join nonetheless? I have a requisite plushie. :P


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 30, 2008)

link008 said:


> *points to avatar*
> 
> Odd bit being that I have yet to catch and raise a Pikachu in the games. =/
> 
> May I join nonetheless? I have a requisite plushie. :P


OK!

*pikachu plushie!*


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Jul 30, 2008)

Pika Chu Chu?
*translation: Can the dark Pikadator joinz? *


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 30, 2008)

May I join? :D

*ahem* You may know how deep my passion for Pikachu runs if you frequent the Pokephile Thread...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 18, 2019)

I love Pikachu, he's an adorable mascot :3 His battle skills in the anime are awesome, too. Theres even a nice little youtube video detecated to him battling that i've enjoyed watching time to time!

And he's a great friend. Sometimes I think Korrina is like Pikachu in human form =)


----------

